# multiMAN and ShowTime for OFW 4.46 released!



## mon0 (Sep 8, 2013)

Exactly as mentioned by [email protected], the competition between the Cobra-ODE and 3k3y
devices is getting more interesting now. multiMAN and Showtime homebrew have been confirmed
working on OFW and released for both 3k3y and Cobra.

*multiMAN and ShowTime Media Player working on PS3 OFW 4.46*

Last friday bubba announced the release of *ShowTime for the 3k3y* on the k3yforums. ShowTime
is a famous PS3 homebrew mediaplayer by developer Andreas Oman. Thanks fly out to Deank who
made it possible to run ShowTime on PS3 with OFW. Just a day later, *multiMAN for 3k3y* has been
released over at the k3yforums. multiMAN allows users to run backups, watch AVCHD videos and
manage their files. Now even on original firmware (OFW) with installed 3k3y.

Deank announced that Cobra-ODE users confirmed both homebrew apps, multiMAN and ShowTime,
working on *PS3 OFW 4.46 with Cobra-ODE / BD-R* devices installed.

That is big news. Nice work to all the people involved in this.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SOURCE: http://nforush.net/forum/ps3-news-and-information/ps3-ofw-homebrew-update/


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 8, 2013)

Mind fixing your fontcolours?
(seeing that you post more news, you should know this already)


----------



## mon0 (Sep 8, 2013)

hmmm. all looks fine here, let me look at source then.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 8, 2013)

It's unreadable on the dark theme.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't copy paste text directly to the rich-text-editor. Change it to the plain bbcode editor first and then you can copy paste stuff in there.

Add: Title is misleading also as multiMAN and Showtime only work if a modchip is installed. Should be changed to "multiMAN and Showtime for OFW 4.4.6 (requires installed modchip) released" or somethimg like that.


----------



## Arras (Sep 8, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Don't copy paste text directly to the rich-text-editor. Change it to the plain bbcode editor first and then you can copy paste stuff in there.


Or just use the small eraser in the top left corner to remove all formatting.


----------



## mon0 (Sep 8, 2013)

sorry guys, forgot to copy it in notepad before...
i´m on 5 dioptrie  didnt notice anything.

Is it working now for you?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 8, 2013)

That's better, cheers!


----------



## mon0 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks Arras. The tip of the day!


----------



## mon0 (Sep 8, 2013)

Video: ShowTime booting on PS3 OFW 4.46 / Cobra-ODE


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 8, 2013)

Damn I thought new softmod was possible.


----------



## signz (Sep 8, 2013)

That's pretty cool, now, as TDWTF said, some softmod would be even better. But still, cool cool cool. 3k3y and Cobra sure are nice devices.


----------



## mon0 (Sep 8, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Damn I thought new softmod was possible.


 

hehe. sorry i didnt want to mislead people with the title 
but obviously.. if a new softmod was available the title would be a complete different one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 8, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Damn I thought new softmod was possible.


 

I doubt they will ever make one for the PS3 since these devices make money


----------



## mon0 (Sep 8, 2013)

yep. considering how much they cost when producing them.. and for how much they sell.
that is indeed big business. none of them would release a softmod even if they had one...


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 8, 2013)

'Tis a shame. I doubt we'll ever see the same for the 3DS either.


----------



## mon0 (Sep 8, 2013)

:/ who knows. never give up the hope.

I personally like it if (like on xbox, wii, ..) both ways of hacking (hard- and softmod) are possible.
i love the hardware mods. genious people producing genious pieces of hardware. opening consoles, soldering etc.. =)
altough installing ps2 chips was a royal pain in the a$$. I bricked some of my ps2´s til i got into it.

regarding softmod of ps3 or 3ds i think we are pretty far off from seeing such a mod.


----------

